# Chicagoland Orchid Fest next weekend



## TheLorax (Sep 16, 2007)

Chicagoland Orchid Fest-
http://www.chicagolandorchidfestival.com/htm/schedule.html

Somebody mentioned that Carson Whitlow of Cyp Haven would be speaking about cyps next weekend. He does not appear anywhere in the line up of speakers on the schedule. Does anyone have any more information?


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 16, 2007)

I wish I knew because if he is I might come down with the flu, call in sick, and go on a road trip!


----------



## paphreek (Sep 16, 2007)

According to the vendor list, Carson Whitlow will be at Windsong Orchids as a vendor, but I don't see him scheduled to speak. Here is a link to the entire vendors list and speaker schedule in .pdf format.
http://www.chicagolandorchidfestival.com/images/2007_schedule.pdf


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I was told he'd be speaking on Saturday morning. Maybe Leo will know. The man who mentioned it to me was named Terry and I think he was from Illinois. I don't recall his last name but he was very tall and dark haired and in the booth that was at the far end near where the entrance was to a small meeting area that had hands on activities for children. He mentioned me needing to go to listen to the man speak a few times because he found out that I was most interested in hardy cyps. Matter of fact, before I left he reminded me to go to listen to this Whitlow man speak. I assumed I'd be able to find out what time this other man was speaking but when I went to the schedule I found no listing of a day or a time for him.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 16, 2007)

Loren - I think you're talking about the guy from Orchid Trading Co.? He mentioned to me he has space at Windsong, & seeing Whitlow is there as a guest, call Windsong, they should know 847-683-2139.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Roze! oke:
I have no idea which guy I'm talking about. He was pleasant enough and he and his wife invited me over to see his greenhouses which I believe may be somewhere in Hampshire IL although they live in Wheaton? Maybe he said Naperville was where they lived. I think they lived in one of those towns, could be totally wrong, but I do believe he said he had something like 20,000 orchids. I am pretty sure his first name was Terry though.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 16, 2007)

Yep that's the guy!


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 16, 2007)

wish I had the time...I have always wanted to do Chicagoland


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 17, 2007)

I talked with carson and this is what he told me:
I will have literaly nothing to offer for sale at the festivsal and they have not scheduled me to speak. I will just sort of be there it looks like. So, I would not recommend making the trip if you are not involved with the tropicals. 

-Looks like I won't be going but this puts rest the issuse of if he speaks or not.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you cyp8472, I never had time to call the phone number listed for Windsong today. I won't be going either.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 20, 2007)

Terry Partin from Orchid Trading Co uses space at Windsong. 

-Ernie


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, Terry just called me yesterday to see if I was going this weekend. I bought a few plants from him and he wanted to see if he should ship them or hang onto them and hand them to me. Terry is a personal friend of somebody I know so I never bothered to get any contact information from him when I bought his plants because I knew he'd send them. Hind sight is always 20/20 and I suppose I should have gotten contact information from him because he was the one who thought that Whitlow would be speaking this coming Saturday. 

I'd love nothing more than to be able to hear Carson Whitlow speak but it sounded like a personal day for him and I've no doubt he wants to poke around for plants to purchase for himself and catch up with friends he doesn't get to see with any regularity.


----------

